# Is his beak overgrown?



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I was just sitting with Gilbert and it occurred to me that his beak looks odd. Is his beak overgrown, or am I just imagining things?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

His look's similar in length to my Soterion. I dont consider it problematic at this point, do you have thing's for him to chew and work his beak on ? Mine has access to those things but doesn't utilize them...


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

He has a cuttlebone, but he doesn't seem to use it much. I'll try to get out to the pet store sometime this week to find something he might like to chew on.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, it looks fine to me! I've heard that lava rocks/pumice chews are good for beak trimming, since you're looking


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm just very concerned about him since Elsa's gone


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

My Tweety also has a slightly longer beak than I think he should. His friend, Bell, has a shorter beak, but not by much. Hardly noticeable to everyone else except me. 

I also provide lots of chewy things for the both of them. Shredding type toys, foraging toys, that I can hide treats (millet) in. I have tried the mineral blocks and cuttle bones, but my female just tears it up until it's all gone. I have a few sand and other "grooming" type perches that they both like to scratch and rub their beaks on now and then. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Griff said:


> I'm just very concerned about him since Elsa's gone


I know, it must be hard not to imagine the worst case scenarios after Elsa left you so suddenly. Apart from that, the grief must be hard on both of you. I'm keeping you both in my prayers :hug:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Kassy I must have missed that Elsa had gone, very sorry to hear that my friend, and it's understandable that your worried about Gilbert....:hug:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Is*

Lava rock is really great for beak and claw and itchy pin feathers on the head.
I am amazed when our guys choose to perch and sleep on the lava rock instead of the softer rope or smoother cactus perches. available in prime roosting areas. Keep a variety like manu roses and brown salt wheel with iodine. clean branches from the yard are good choices. Your bird 's beak looks fine. We run non metal wood or rock or cuttle bone through the microwave or oven to sterilize them. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------

